# الخواص الفيزيائية للزيوت الخام



## مهند الكاطع (13 مارس 2006)

ترتبط الخاواص الفيزيائية للزيوت الخام بتركيبها الكيميائي ومحتواها من الكبريت والمركبات العطرية والصموغ والأسفلتين .
ان الخاصة الرئيسية للزيوت الخام هي الطاقة الحرارية التي تمنحها وتجعل منها مصدراً للطاقة.
وتربط هذه الطاقة بالعلاقة مع الكثافة والتركيب الكيميائي للزيوت وبشكل عام فأن البيتومينات تتميز بطاقة حرارية تتراوح مابين 5000-8000 كيلو حريرة بالكغ .
وسوف نتعرض في مايلي الخواص الفيزيائية الرئيسية للزيوت الخام :
1-1 اللون : 
يتراوح مابين الأخضر الغامق إلى الأسود في حالة الزيوت النفتينية الثقيلة ، والأسمر المحمر إلى الأصفر في حالة الزيوت الخام البارفينية الأخف .
1-2 اللزوجـــــــة : 
تعتمد اللزوجة على التركيب الكيميائي والتي تعكس درجة السيولة للزيوت الخام . فهي تتزايد بازدياد نسبة المكونات الثقيلة . أي بأزدياد الكثافة . وتتناقص بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وأزدياد نسبة الغازات المنحلة . ويعبر عن اللزوجة بالسنتبواز ( CP ) وتتراوح في الزيوت الخام من 1 إلى أكثر من 1000 CP 
1-3- الكثافة :
ترتبط الكثافة بالتركيب الكيميائي للزيوت الخام . فهي تزداد بازدياد نسبة الفحوم الهيدروجينية الثقيلة وخاصة الصموغ والأسفلتين . بينما تتناقص بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكلما أزداد نصيب المركبات ذات الوزن الذري المنخفض وتتراوح الكثافة بين : 
0.75 – 0.82 للبترول الخفيف جداً
0.82 – 0.88 للبترول الخفيف .
فالكثافة لها الأهمية الخاصة في أقتصاد الزيوت الخام التي تحدد أسعــــار تسويقه .
1-4- الرائحـــــــــة :
تعتمد رائحة الزيوت الخام على محتواها من المركبات الخفيفة الطيارة . هي ضعيفة في حال أحتواء الزيوت الخام على كمية قليلة مــن المواد الطيارة . بينما تكون الرائحة عطرية في حال أحتوائها على نسبة كبيرة من المواد الطيارة . والزيوت الخام التي تحتوي نسبة من المكونات الكبريتية لها رائحة غير مستحبة . 
1-5- درجة الانحــــــــلال : 
هي قدرة انحلال الفحوم الهيدروجينية الواحدة ضمن الاخرى . حيث تنحل الاجزاء الثقيلة في الفحوم الهيدروجينية الخفيفة . وتحل الغازات الاجزاء السائلة الخفيفة ،كما تنحل وبكميات كبيرة فيها . فأنحلال الاجزاء الثقيلة بواسطة الفحوم الهيدروجينية الخفيفة يساعد على عمليات عمليات هجرة هذه الفحوم .
يمكن أن تصل كميات الغازات المنحلة في الزيوت الخام مايزيد على 1200 م3 /طن ، وذلك في حالة الزيوت الخفيفة . ودرجة الانحلال ترتبط عكساً مع الكثافة وطرداً مع الضغط أي بازدياد العمق حتى ضغط الاشباع ، حيث يشكل الغاز أعتباراً من ضغط الاشباع طوراً متمثلاً بالقبعة الغازية . نشير هنا إلى أن درجة أنحلال الغازات تقل مع أنخفاض الضغط أثناء عمليات الأستثمار.

1-6- درجة الغليــــــــان : 
تعتمد درجة الغليان للزيوت الخام على محتواها من المركبات الطيارة . فالزيوت الخفيفة درجة غليانها 25°م ، أما الزيوت الثقيلة فدرجة غليانها أكثر من 100° م .
1-7- الفلـــــــــورة : 
تتميز الزيوت الخام بخاصية الفلورة حيث تصدر أثناء تعريضها إلى أشعة فوق البنفسجية أنعكاسات صفراء إلى زرقاء مخضرة . ولهذه الخاصية أهمية كبيرة عند التعرف على الفحوم الهيدروجينية اثناء عمليات الحفر أو على السطح وتمييزها عن الفحوم . 
1-8-الفعالية الضوئية والقدرة الدورانية :
ترتبط هذه الخاصة للزيوت الخام بعدم التناظر الجزيئي ، الذي ينتج عن المركبات ذات الأصل العضوي ، والتي تعتمد كأحد البراهين على المنشاً العضوي للزيوت الخام .
وبشكل أوضح تعد هذه الخاصة مميزة للمواد العضوية ، وتظهر من خلال أنحراف مستوى الأستقطاب للضوء نحو اليمن ونادراً مايكون هذا الأنحراف نحو اليسار ، وتتغير زاوية الانحراف حسب نوع الزيوت الخام .
ترتبط هذه الخاصة بالتركيب الكيميائي للزيوت . وتعود بشكل خاص لمكونات الفحوم الهيدروجينية النفتينية متعددة الحلقية ومركبــــات الكوليسترين Colesterin والفيتوسترين Fitosterin ذات الاصل العضوي في الزيوت . أما البترول المحضر مخبرياً عن طريق المواد اللاعضوية لايتمتع بالفعالية الضوئية ةالقدرة الدورانية


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (17 مارس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايم 
دوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## aalgezewi (24 يونيو 2006)

Thank you for all that


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك وبوركت


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح عشماوى (22 يوليو 2006)

ارجو معرفة طريقة عمل الصابون السائل المنزلى الذى يعتمد فى تصنيعة على مادة السلفونيك


----------



## mjad (23 يوليو 2006)

موضوع متميز بالفعل شكرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (14 أغسطس 2006)

*الحواص الفيزيائية للزيوت الخام*

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## REACTOR (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا

اخ صالح ارجع لموضوع المنظفات في لصفحة الاولى


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## albasusy (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز ولكن لى سؤال هل الزيوت من محفزات الاشتعال وما الدليل


----------



## albasusy (15 يناير 2009)

سؤال هل الزيوت من محفزات الاشتعال وماالدليل


----------



## FAREEDUJS (6 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks al;ot my brother


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مشكور اخي ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

